#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Alternativen zu Lithium >

## Peterpan

Hallo, 
Nach 15 Jahren Lithiumtherapie muss ich mich leider von dem Medikament trennen. Meine Nieren sind stark geschädigt. Ich bin mit Lithium sehr zufrieden, da ich psychisch keine Nebenwirkungen empfunden habe und dadurch beruflich kein Handicap hatte. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Alternativen zu Lithium? Wie sind die Eindrücke? Bevor ich zum Arzt gehe wollte ich hier Eindrücke sammeln. 
Vielen Dank 
Peter

----------


## gruenerhund

Ich nehme an du nimmst Lithium zur Stimmungssatbilisierung ?
Da gibt es noch ein paar Medikamente wie z.B Valporatoder Carbamazepin. 
Beide habe ich bisher als recht Nebenwirkungsarm und wirkungsstark erlebt. Beide werden so weit ich weiß auch über die Leber verstoffwechselt.
Ich würde die Therapie mit deinem behandelden Psychiater durchsprchen. Er kann dir sicher besser die Pros und Contras der Therapie nennen.  
Gruß

----------


## Friedrich

Hallo,
als Heilpraktiker empfehle ich eine Stabilisierung mit B-Vitaminen, die bei angeschlagener Psyche häufig benötigt werden und später eine Grundsanierung der Ursache (die nicht über Jahre hinweg läuft!). Es gibt eine sehr weiche Form der Familienaufstellung nach Virginia Satir, die ich gerne empfehle.
Homöopathisch kann die kleine Seele wunderbar und ohne Nebenwirkungen unterstützt werden.
Und für die Nierenschwäche rate ich den Gang zu einem anthroposophischen Arzt.
Viel Glück und baldige Genesung
Friedrich

----------

